# Lakeshore- is it worth buying an access permit?



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I've seen that some folks have Lakeshore access permits available for the pheasant hunt. Is it worth buying one?


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

I've heard mixed feelings about the tags, both good and not so good. What are they asking for tags this year?


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

My wife's family has land in Lakeshore and gets tags they can keep or sell. Sometimes I get them if they do not sell them. You limit out every day you can hunt, pretty much, because it is land that is only hunted a few days a year, not the entire month. Would I pay the price they usually can go for? No! Will I hunt there if I can continue to get tags for free? Yes! They are nice because you can go onto a lot of private land to hunt.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

What are they going for this year? The last time I checked they were $30.00, but that was years ago.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I saw someone that had them for $30 each. It wouldn't bother me to drop $30 bucks if it meant that I could save myself $100 bucks in gas from the place I usually go get skunked.  If I get skunked at Lakeshore, I'd just as soon go where I normally get skunked though. If that makes any sense.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Hey, if you can get on some ground that holds birds and limit all three days for thirty bucks then I say do it. That would be better than hunting overcrowded public ground for far less birds.


----------

